# Crew Galley aft on Port Line Ships



## trevorrenison44 (Oct 16, 2006)

I sailed all my sea going career with Port Line.1963-1970 All PL ships had good chefs,but only two ships I sailed on the Port Hobart and Port Napier, I believe were the only ones with a second galley aft that had a ships crew cook, after a night on the grog on the AUS and NZ coast we would come back aboard merry and put every thing and any thing in a frying pan and have it between two rounds of bread some of the concoctions that were eaten I dread to think, but they never did me any harm I was 5ft 3" when I started the sea and 6ft when I left Happy days and memorys ....Trevor ......


----------



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

trevorrenison44 said:


> I sailed all my sea going career with Port Line.1963-1970 All PL ships had good chefs,but only two ships I sailed on the Port Hobart and Port Napier, I believe were the only ones with a second galley aft that had a ships crew cook, after a night on the grog on the AUS and NZ coast we would come back aboard merry and put every thing and any thing in a frying pan and have it between two rounds of bread some of the concoctions that were eaten I dread to think, but they never did me any harm I was 5ft 3" when I started the sea and 6ft when I left Happy days and memorys ....Trevor ......


Hi Trevor, I sailed on the Port Auckland as Galley boy in 1964, I can only remember there being just the one main galley.  Just the one trip out through Suez and back through the Panama, a great trip with many happy memories.


----------



## philshimmin (Dec 11, 2008)

On the old Port Chalmers, the galley was on the upper deck in a sort of deckhouse..oil fired ranges that had to be fired up by the junior eng on the 4/8.The cooked food was carried in Dixies to a pantry aft of the saloon for distribution.In the early 60s it gave us a sense of history!!


----------

